# WARNING: VirginiaHuguenot: Can he maintain the pace?



## blhowes (Jan 18, 2005)

What's your prediction? Can VirginiaHuguenot maintain such a pace and become king of the posting mountain?

This is just a WARNING. If the trend continues, I predict that VirginiaHuguenot will be king of the poster mountain on or around 10/20/2005. Since he began on 6/23/2004, he's averaged 11 posts per day, which is quite a blistering pace. Unless things change, here's when we can expect him to pass his competition:

01/19/2005 JohnV (3 posts average)
03/28/2005 blhowes (4 posts average)
05/28/2005 puritansailor (6 posts average)
06/18/2005 pastorway (4 posts average)
06/19/2005 webmaster (4 posts average)
07/22/2005 joshua (8 posts average)
08/20/2005 Bladestunner316 (6 posts average)
09/22/2005 fredtgreco (5 posts average)
10/13/2005 Scott Bushey (5 posts average)
10/20/2005 Paul manata (9 posts average)

Leaving for a while as I go out and "get a life". Be back when/if I find one.

Bob

[Edited on 1-18-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 18, 2005)

Bob is our official "numbers" guy now! Place all bets with him.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 18, 2005)

Watch out! He's got an ivory-tickling anointing of the Holy Ghost on his fingers!


----------



## Peter (Jan 18, 2005)

I have .38 per day! 

(That's b/c I joined 2002 but stopped posting for a while)


----------



## daveb (Jan 18, 2005)

11 posts per day! Wow!

I was thinking I should try and up my post count (I have an amazing 0.5 per day) but I think I'd have to quit my job.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't want to alarm anybody, but the thought just occurred to me. Have you noticed that his posts typically have good content in them, with very helpful links and incites? If he should ever decide to augment these types of posts with posts that only contain dittos or amens or dancing bananas...well, I don't even want to think what his daily post count might be.

BTW, I checked and still haven't found a life yet. I'm running out of places to look, but will continue.

[Edited on 1-18-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## blhowes (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_


NOOOOO!!!

MY WORST FEARS HAVE COME TRUE!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



 Muhahaaaaa!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...



Now, we all know how such posts can be stopped....


----------



## blhowes (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Now, we all know how such posts can be stopped....


And wouldn't it be a 'coincidence' if they just happened to stop...say, on 09/21/2005?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...




Now Bob,

As a good Calvinist, you know there is no such thing as "coincidence"



It would be Providence!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Now Bob,
> As a good Calvinist, you know there is no such thing as "coincidence"
> 
> ...


So, what you're saying is that it DEFINITELY will happen, barring some providential change in plans?


----------



## ANT (Jan 18, 2005)

You guys crack me up !!!

:bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

Minding my P's and Q's! 

(Goes back to reading John Calvin...)


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe he needs some extra chores at home to give you guys a fighting chance??? Whadda think? I can let the kids play in the mud today so that it'll take an extra long time for him to bathe them this evening. Or I could make his favorite dinner and dirty up every dish in the house making it, sprinkle flour on my face and be way too exhausted to help clean up.

Nah...

Go Huguenot!!!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh, I only put that there 'cuz I thought you did that triple-post on purpose to be cute!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_



Gotta get me those new smilies!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HuguenotHelpMeet_
> Maybe he needs some extra chores at home to give you guys a fighting chance??? Whadda think? I can let the kids play in the mud today so that it'll take an extra long time for him to bathe them this evening. Or I could make his favorite dinner and dirty up every dish in the house making it, sprinkle flour on my face and be way too exhausted to help clean up.
> 
> Nah...
> ...



That's my honey!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



Firefox, baby!

And don't bother replying - I'll just delete it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

Mmmphhh!


----------



## JohnV (Jan 18, 2005)

(I got a lot to say, but I'm speechless. )

Sooooooh:

May I PLEEEEASE put up my three smilie posts for the day?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 18, 2005)

6 more for me..... but I won't do them all on this thread. :bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> so I just need to average three more posts a day?





> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> so I just need to average three more posts a day?





> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> so I just need to average three more posts a day?


Excellent strategy, Paul. 

And it looks like that strategy may come in handy. VirginiaHuguenot (Andrew) just passed JohnV, right on schedule (gulp, a day early). The next one in line better watch out 'cause he's coming after them.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 18, 2005)

Where is the Finish Line?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm at 5.03 per day. I will never catch up. I get tired after the first 4.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 18, 2005)

> Excellent strategy, Paul.
> 
> And it looks like that strategy may come in handy. VirginiaHuguenot (Andrew) just passed JohnV, right on schedule (gulp, a day early). The next one in line better watch out 'cause he's coming after them.



I felt that whooosh of air as he went by. I was going ask him to stop a minute and have a Tims with me, but it seems he had no time. All I saw was his back. But I did hear him muttering something. It was something about Bob is next.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> What's your prediction? Can VirginiaHuguenot maintain such a pace and become king of the posting mountain?
> 
> This is just a WARNING. If the trend continues, I predict that VirginiaHuguenot will be king of the poster mountain on or around 10/20/2005. Since he began on 6/23/2004, he's averaged 11 posts per day, which is quite a blistering pace. Unless things change, here's when we can expect him to pass his competition:
> ...



Hey,no date setting.You may be considered a false prophet.

[Edited on 1-19-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...



And you of course know what that would require under Deuteronomy 18:20.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> ...



Just checked


----------



## blhowes (Jan 19, 2005)

> *Originally posted by Randy*
> Where is the Finish Line?


Its hard to see from my vantage point, but if you can see Paul, its just one post past where he is.




> *Originally posted by John*
> I felt that whooosh of air as he went by. I was going ask him to stop a minute and have a Tims with me, but it seems he had no time. All I saw was his back. But I did hear him muttering something. It was something about Bob is next.


Earlier, I heard what I thought was the sound of footsteps walking behind me. Now, it sounds like the footsteps are running and their getting LOUDER! AND LOUDER!




> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...


I'm sure it must be something good, since Joe is laughing. I don't have time to look up the verse now, the footsteps sound like their sprinting behind me. I've gotta get out of this thread and post a few dozen posts. Can somebody who's not being chased look up the verse for me and tell me what's required - I'm dying to know.

[Edited on 1-19-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 19, 2005)

Deuteronomy 18:20 (ESV) "But the prophet who presumes to speak a word in my name that I have not commanded him to speak, or who speaks in the name of other gods, that same prophet shall die." So under Joe's suggestion that your prediction is a _prophecy_, you had better either hope it's right or correct Joe! :bigsmile:

Wow, we're all just being cheap post-rackers in this thread...


----------



## blhowes (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Deuteronomy 18:20 (ESV) "But the prophet who presumes to speak a word in my name that I have not commanded him to speak, or who speaks in the name of other gods, that same prophet shall die." So under Joe's suggestion that your prediction is a _prophecy_, you had better either hope it's right or correct Joe! :bigsmile:


I can't find it inside myself to hope those dates are true (I'm next in line), so I'll have to try and correct Joe.



> _I initially wrote_
> This is just a WARNING. *If the trend continues*, I predict that VirginiaHuguenot will be king of the poster mountain on or around 10/20/2005. Since he began on 6/23/2004, he's averaged 11 posts per day, which is quite a blistering pace. *Unless things change*, here's when we can expect him to pass his competition:


As you can see, I wasn't making a declarative statement, but a conditional one. 

And, when Joe says "Hey,no date setting", I could always call my star witness (my wife) who I think would take issue with his idea that date setting is a bad thing. After I proposed, we set the date. I haven't heard many (typo...I mean any) complaints from her about that.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> Wow, we're all just being cheap post-rackers in this thread...



Yeah,tell me about it.:bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...


Tell me too! :bigsmile:


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> ...



Okay.


----------



## cupotea (Jan 19, 2005)

You guys made me laugh right out loud at the library! Hope I don't get into trouble!


----------



## JohnV (Jan 19, 2005)

I upped my post-per-day by one, and NOT on this thread. Oops, well almost.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 19, 2005)

Well,you know...............dangit..............Has this ever happened to you?You start to say something and you forget what you were about to say?Maybe I have the TV up to loud.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 19, 2005)

Okay one more useless post from me for today.I need to sleep now.I have been up or oooh about 19 and a half hours straight.I woke up at about 10:30 last night for work and haven`t slept yet.It is after 6 now.Goodnight my brothers and sisters in Christ.


----------



## twogunfighter (Jan 20, 2005)

With this one post, I have exceeded my .86 post per day average.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 20, 2005)

This is post # 2300.


----------



## street preacher (Jan 20, 2005)

You goo brother!!!!!!! You got it going on! You da man!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, and my poor hubby is about 300 behind me...

Well until hubby catches up we'll root you on!

[Edited on 21-1-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 20, 2005)

Whoohoo...just looked at the statistics...member of the day with 51 posts.

So if I have a 3hr debate with Scott Bushey per day does that mean that might possibly catch up (oh say in the year 2007?) 

oh, well, the kids might have something to say about that...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Whoohoo...just looked at the statistics...member of the day with 51 posts.
> 
> So if I have a 3hr debate with Scott Bushey per day does that mean that might possibly catch up (oh say in the year 2007?)
> ...



If the kids don't have anything to say about it I think Street Preacher might.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



You're up to 4390 now. 

Go Dog Go!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 21, 2005)

you aren't kidding!!!! This is our down week and I caught up on the house and budget and getting there on my stacks of paper. The kids took long naps today...the only excuse I have for being on here for 3hrs in the afternoon...other than when I am lesson planning and can peek in ( I usually have about three windows going at once...called multi tasking)


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> yeah, and my poor hubby is about 300 behind me...
> 
> Well until hubby catches up we'll root you on!


I noticed in the poll results thus far, that there's one mystery person who voted "No, I'm going to catch him". Hubby's gaining steam. Is hubby the come-from-behind person who is confident they'll catch Paul. If not hubby, then who could that mystery person be?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 21, 2005)

Not me or hubby!!!!!!

Go, Hugo, Go, Hugo!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Not me or hubby!!!!!!
> 
> Go, Hugo, Go, Hugo!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Must be feelin' the pressure! :bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Must be feelin' the pressure! :bigsmile:


If you think HE's feeling the pressure, you can imagine how the rest of us you may pass along the way are feeling!

BTW, not to change the topic or anything, but do you have any vacation plans? Its always nice to get away from things and rough it, just you and God's wonderful creation. Back to basics, if you will. No timeclock to punch, no TV, no movies, no traffic, no electricity, no computers with internet connections to the puritanboard. A wonderful way to clear the head and get a fresh perspective on things.

I'm sure your wife would agree that you work very hard and deserve a nice vacation. Any plans?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...





Hmm, a vacation does sound like a good idea. But you wouldn't have ulterior motives for suggesting it, would you, Bob???

I took an "unplugged" vacation in late December, my first real vacation in over a year, which lasted three days. It's amazing the similarities between the symptoms of being unplugged and caffeine withdrawal.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I'm sure your wife would agree that you work very hard and deserve a nice vacation.



Agreed!!  

Maybe I should start a poll to see who all thinks Hugo should take me someplace warm (w/o internet connection) for a couple of weeks?!!


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jan 21, 2005)

Member of the day is Lady Flynt with 49 posts! I think you've got some competition!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> Hmm, a vacation does sound like a good idea. But you wouldn't have ulterior motives for suggesting it, would you, Bob???



[innocent face]
Who me?
[/innocent face]

I can only imagine the pressure that you must be feeling with the expectational weight of all the members resting on your shoulders. Almost everybody expects you to catch the grandmaster of forum posting, Paul Manata. That's too much weight for any man to bear. This is silly! Its only a post count and its not really that important!

That MAY have been the thinking that prompted my vacation suggestion. PERHAPS I was trying to think of a way to ease your burden. Sounds pretty altruistic to me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> not with this on my side



Don't worry, Paul. If I catch up to you, it will be a _miracle_! (tongue in cheek)


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HuguenotHelpMeet_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...


I was only thinking a couple of days, but a couple of weeks???


oops...Great idea...for Andrew's sake, I mean.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Got me there!


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 16, 2005)

Hehehehe I dug this post up to announce a new speed poster.

TimV with already close to 50 posts and he has only been a member for about a day or two.He has already become member of the day his FIRST DAY!

Let`s see,at this pace in 365 days he will have 18,250 posts!


----------



## TimV (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a lot of catching up to do. In South Africa we didn't have the internet.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 16, 2005)

You all are so funny! I'm about to move to page 1 !!!!!!! (If they would remove the banned members, I'd be there already!)


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TimV_
> I have a lot of catching up to do. In South Africa we didn't have the internet.



Did you get my Instant Message,sir?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 16, 2005)

hehe....I made it to the first page....I'm only about halfway to catching up with some others though......

posting, posting, posting.....


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 16, 2005)

Third page for me.Over 300 posts in three months.Now,I`m no TimV or anything but still it`s pretty good.He`ll have me beat in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 16, 2005)

I did all mine in less than 3months...I came on in DEC. Granted I actually signed up last summer, but our internet got cut off shortly thereafter till DEC.


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I did all mine in less than 3months...I came on in DEC. Granted I actually signed up last summer, but our internet got cut off shortly thereafter till DEC.


Wow,you`re fast too.But,he`ll also have you beat in about a little over a week.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 16, 2005)

Tim's off to a great start. But the real question is not, who's going to surpass VirginiaHuguenot? It's who's going to surpass Scott Bushey??


----------



## ANT (Feb 16, 2005)

I just realized, I'm over 300 post!

I feel like dancing!


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> I just realized, I'm over 300 post!
> 
> I feel like dancing!



Me too!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Tim's off to a great start. But the real question is not, who's going to surpass VirginiaHuguenot? It's who's going to surpass Scott Bushey??



No One!!! Because we all get our posts by debating him or agreeing with him!


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow how did we miss this cheap-post bonanza thread...


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 16, 2005)

We can all always follow Paul around and just post


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> It's who's going to surpass Scott Bushey??


He will ban anybody who challenges him!Mwuhahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 17, 2005)

Is this thread still being used for gratuitious posts???


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Feb 17, 2005)

I just have to post to see how many piddly little posts I have.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow! Over a thousand. That's more than I thought I had.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey the last shall be first and the first shall be last.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 17, 2005)

I just wanted to say how much I've enjoyed having a higher post count than VirginiaHuguenot (Andrew). It was great while it lasted. As I see his pace quickening and our post count difference narrowing, I've resigned myself to the fact that there's nothing I can do about it and will just enjoy my lead for what little time is left.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I just wanted to say how much I've enjoyed having a higher post count than VirginiaHuguenot (Andrew). It was great while it lasted. As I see his pace quickening and our post count difference narrowing, I've resigned myself to the fact that there's nothing I can do about it and will just enjoy my lead for what little time is left.



Bob, I just want to say in response to your post (heh heh) that I have the highest regard for you, brother, and will continue to look up to you in matters more important than post counts.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Bob, I just want to say in response to your post (heh heh) that I have the highest regard for you, brother, and will continue to look up to you in matters more important than post counts.



[scratching his head]
...more important than post counts?? What could be more important than...
[/scratching his head]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



That is quite possible...therefore I shall never challenge him on post counts....I think I've even stopped challenging him on other topics as well......I'll have to think of something


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianasJourney_
> Wow! Over a thousand. That's more than I thought I had.



I'm coming up behind you...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Is this thread still being used for gratuitious posts???



Yes!!!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm closing it.
hahahahahahaha


----------

